# new job, new town, new diet!..



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

hi everyone, i havent posted on here for ages because my last few months at uni were mental.. anyway i am in need of some advice, well guidance really..

i have a new job in a new county, started 7 weeks ago.. i think i am in the best situation ive ever been in for bulking as now i do all my own shopping etc but unfortunately after all the choas of finding the job, moving, gettin flat sorted etc my original plan has gone to pot  i need to make the most of my time here and get back on track..

for the last 6-7 weeks my eating has gone back to breakfast, lunch and dinner  my boss has said i am very welcome to take in meals/snaks to eat at work however.

what i am thinking of doing is making up loads of meals on sunday, freezing them for easy access during the week so i know i have a good meal waiting, and also ideas of things to take into work!

i was wondering if you could also list a few things that i should look to buy every week for my meals like chicken breasts, tuna, eggs etc, what do you lot buy weekly?

hope this all makes sense.. cant wait to get back to where i was, i was making such good progress..

Many Thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if your bulking then you need a surpluss of kcals

now i always say to people it is poss to loose BF while bulking if one eats clean

however

if your not too worried about losing fat then just eat everything in sight

when i am out and out bulking i do this often

all i do is make sure i eat at least 4-6 chicken breasts a day

1-2 pieces of fruit

a salad

1 portion of cooked veg

3-4 protein drinks

with all this i eat what ever i feel like

fast food

crisps

bread......yada yada

eating this way is the best way to bulk....and is really easy to do as long as you prepare, and eat the above template


----------



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

**** man! 4-6 chicken breasts a day? how to you have them, how do you cook them? would it be possible to cook them say the night before for lunch next day etc? i love you idea though mate. cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes cook them the night before.

i either use the forman grill or stir fry it with mushrooms...


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

I have started using schwartz fajita grill and sizzle. It is a small jar of seasoning that I just sprinkle over the chicken for the lasy few minutes of cooking on each side. This helps me with the chicken as i do find it bland at times. Hope this helps


----------



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

so cook up the chicken or whatever the night before and put it in the fridge then microwave the next day?

what about making meals on a sunday for the week and freezing them?


----------



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

just worked out my shopping list.. i do my shopping with tesco online now, been banned from driving and the nearest supermarket is 20 miles away 

Tesco Healthy Living Cottage Cheese Natural 300g

Tesco Value Turkey Breast Pieces 830-880g

T Value Skinless Chicken Breast Fillets Large 750-945g

Beef Mince 800g

Kingsmill Tasty Wholemeal Medium Bread 800g

Heinz Baked Bean In Tomato Sauce 415g X 4 Pack

Tesco Fairtrade Banana Pack

Tesco Nuts Assortment 500g Net

2x Tesco Free Range Eggs Large Box Of 10

Cravendale Semi Skimmed Milk 2 Litre

Tesco Raspberry 300g

2x Quaker Oatso Simple Original 270g

Tesco Broccoli Florets 750g

2x Tesco Steam Rice Egg Fried Rice 4 X 200g

Tesco Leaf Spinach 1kg

comes to about £30, anything you would recommend adding or taking away?

cheers


----------

